# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Help with Mupen64plus keyboard config!

## scathmandra

Running Ubuntu Hardy on a Dell Inspiron 1501.

I installed Mupen64Plus, and the roms are working--I can get OoT and Mario 64 to launch. When it comes to controls, however, I'm baffled. I've tried to switch the input to default, but then I can't configure the keys... the button, when pressed, just stays there. Mucho annoying. Can anyone tell me why this is and how to fix it?

----------


## DoktorSeven

Are you using the Blight SDL input plugin?  Should come up with a configuration screen with the N64 controller on it and at the upper right you can click on the area after Device and select Keyboard.

----------


## scathmandra

There we go! It worked! Thanks a million.

----------

